# New to Sailnet new to sailing - Almost!!



## Geor71 (May 4, 2012)

Hello all.. I’m new to Sailnet and hoping to be new to sailing here shortly. Having had a life long love for the ocean, I always dreamed I would have a boat one day. 

Now 40ish and running out of excuses I hear the call once more. I’m looking for advice on a good 30+/- boat suitable for Chesapeake Bay and eventually coastal sailing. And please treat me like the 5yr old I’m when it comes to knowledge of boats and sailing. You would think I would have learned something after 10yrs in the Navy. But I guess that’s what happens when you fly instead of sail


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard. You've come to the right place. There is a lot of good information in these forums.


----------



## mrvideo (May 7, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet.


----------

